# Working Bloodlines for the Staffordshire Bull Terrier?



## CiaAshley (Apr 11, 2011)

Does anyone know of any working lines for the Staffordshire Bull Terrier? I know they have to out there because I had a rescue that was SBT and he was an awesome dog for any work I would ask of him. Unfortunately, since he was a rescue (some crazy lady had him locked up outside and was going to send him to the pound because her criminal son had dumped him off on her) he came with no pedigree.

I'm really just more curious than anything. I know pits are the perfect people dogs and the worlds worst guard dogs, lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Just curious how you knew the last dog was a SBT and not an APBT, they can look very similar.


----------



## CiaAshley (Apr 11, 2011)

They do look really similar, but (in my experiences only, I'm in no way an expert lol) he looked the epitome of a SBT. He was shorter than the APBT (I've always seen only the perfect conformations though) with the blockier head and the shorter snout. I mean if you saw him, you would immediately think, SBT, not APBT.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Are you looking into getting a working staffie? If so I would look for a working kennel, not bloodline. 

Working/more athletically bred Staffies look a lot like APBTs to some.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

lovin the black one


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

The only kennel I can think of off the top of my head is a British kennel.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

The only breeders I can think of that breed "working" type staffords are in the UK but some of them export dogs overseas. Shakkas Staffs has nice looking dogs. home - Shakka-Staffs Athletic Staffords


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

rescues can do working events for the most part.


----------



## CiaAshley (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for all the info guys! I was really more curious than anything, since I had that rescue Staffy and he was obviously from working liens of some sort.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

CiaAshley said:


> Thanks for all the info guys! I was really more curious than anything, since I had that rescue Staffy and he was obviously from working liens of some sort.


More than likely he wasn't. They're relatively rare even in their country of origin so the likelihood of one turning up in a rescue is fairly slim. Staffords (even show lines) are generally pretty active dogs. Ask SC Lightning about his dog Onyx.


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

aus_staffy said:


> More than likely he wasn't. They're relatively rare even in their country of origin so the likelihood of one turning up in a rescue is fairly slim. Staffords (even show lines) are generally pretty active dogs. Ask SC Lightning about his dog Onyx.


This is true. 

This dog is from pure show lines.(At least according to the breeder Aus_Staffy linked.)


----------

